
OK Go’s video, for the song “The One Moment”, took only 4.2 seconds to film - breck
http://www.npr.org/sections/allsongs/2016/11/23/503134502/ok-gos-new-video-for-the-one-moment-is-another-mind-blower
======
sleepychu
Title is inaccurate. >How long did the routine take in real time? The first
three quarters of the video, from the beginning of the song until I pick up
the umbrella at the a cappella breakdown, unfold over 4.2 seconds of real
time. Then I lip sync in real time for about 16 seconds (we thought it was
important to have a moment of human contact at this point in the song, so we
returned to the realm of human experience) and we return to slow motion for
the final chorus paint scene, which took a little longer than 3 seconds in
real time.

~~~
midgetjones
That dodgy formatting made me think you were in OK Go for a moment.

~~~
dev360
Me too. Heres link to quote: [http://okgo.net/2016/11/23/background-notes-and-
full-credits...](http://okgo.net/2016/11/23/background-notes-and-full-credits-
for-the-one-moment-video/)

------
stevewilhelm
The background notes are pretty interesting.

[http://okgo.net/2016/11/23/background-notes-and-full-
credits...](http://okgo.net/2016/11/23/background-notes-and-full-credits-for-
the-one-moment-video/)

~~~
kejaed
"I made a motherfucker of a spreadsheet"

Love it.

~~~
AceJohnny2

        <div class="post-image bg-center bg-contain bg-no-repeat" data-img="" style="background-image: url(&quot;http://okgo.net/build/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/spreadsheet.png&quot;); padding-top: 57%;"></div>
    

What ever happened to <img> elements :(

~~~
w-ll
Easier to overlay other dom nodes than having a wrapper and position hacks.

~~~
tvanantwerp
I recently learned of a CSS property, object-fit, than can achieve the same
positioning effects as background-size for DOM elements without having to
inject background-image style attributes. But, unsurprisingly, it's got no IE
support.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/object-
fit](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/object-fit)

------
michael_h
Anybody know of a mirror? Facebook won't let me through :(

Edit:: found
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QvW61K2s0tA](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QvW61K2s0tA)

Bafflingly, a search on YouTube for 'OK go the one moment' didn't turn this up
for me. Bunch of ripped songs came up though.

Edit 2: Ah, it's 'unlisted'. Also, I've read a few of the comments on the
youtube video, so you don't have to. It's still the worst bit of the internet.

~~~
seanalltogether
OK Go have listed there last couple songs on facebook first and then youtube
second, i think it has something to do with preventing reuploads to facebook
for sharing

------
GuiA
Yet another solid example of the spreadsheet being the best programming tool
for the masses there is out there

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Spreadsheets are like FORTRAN: If you have certain, specific needs, they're
the best tool for the job. However, they're not the best tool in the general
case, and if you learned another programming tool first, you will recoil in
disgust from some of the more non-ideal uses of it. At the end of the day,
though, it gets the job done.

I never really learned spreadsheets, so for most of the (very simple) work I
have to do that would involve spreadsheets, I use AWK.

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _if you learned another programming tool first, you will recoil in disgust
> from some of the more non-ideal uses of it_

Will you? I've learned plenty of programming tools and I recoil in disgust at
the sight of _them_ \- of all the bullshit you need to jump through to get
anything done, and the arcane (and constantly changing!) knowledge you need to
have to make it work. Spreadsheets are pretty much the best tool out there for
exploratory work with numbers.

And because the masses don't think of it as "programming", they still build
suprisingly complex models and tools within the spreadsheets, when otherwise
they'd likely be scared away.

Personally, I'm in a process of learning Excel in depth - the more I work with
it, the more I like it. It's like a REPL for moderate-complexity data
processing and visualization.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
>I've learned plenty of programming tools and I recoil in disgust at the sight
of them

As do I.

>Spreadsheets are pretty much the best tool out there for exploratory work
with numbers.

That's an _ideal_ use of a spreadsheet. A _non-ideal_ use would be, say, re-
inventing the RDBMS in Excel (perhaps the most common one, but there are far
worse sins).

>Personally, I'm in a process of learning Excel in depth

I would, but I don't have the time. As I've said: with the sort of data
analysis I'm doing (very little), AWK works well enough.

------
mattdeboard
The interesting thing for me about this video is the math behind "scaling up"
the rhythm of the song, syncing that with the "events" (popping balloon,
splodin guitar, etc), so the 6000fps cameras can cut down to, idk, 500fps or
something in editing and have them all reflect the actual rhythm. Pretty cool
stuff

~~~
MBCook
That was one thing that occurred to me while watching the video, because they
keep transitioning between different speeds they can choose the transition
point so that the music will continue to match up even if in real time there
was a very minute timing difference that would cause a problem. I'm assuming
that's how they got the various flipbooks to sync up perfectly, where the lead
singers singing when they went back to real-time video for a second.

I think I have all their albums, I love their videos and their music is often
pretty good. I suppose I should know his name. (Edit: Damien)

~~~
tgb
Note that in their FAQ they specify that they really weren't fiddling with the
playback speed: it's not constant but it has a handful of discrete jumps to
different rates at each part (eg: the guitars exploding versus the lip syncing
are at different rates but the rate is constant within the guitars exploding).
Knowing this makes it _much_ more impressive.

[1] [http://okgo.net/2016/11/23/background-notes-and-full-
credits...](http://okgo.net/2016/11/23/background-notes-and-full-credits-for-
the-one-moment-video/)

------
ymse
OK Go really do make some amazing music videos. The Rube Goldberg machine [0]
one is particularily impressive. It even got its own TED talk [1].

0:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w)

1:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/adam_sadowsky_engineers_a_viral_mu...](https://www.ted.com/talks/adam_sadowsky_engineers_a_viral_music_video)

~~~
code_chimp
Needing/Getting is pretty cool as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MejbOFk7H6c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MejbOFk7H6c)

~~~
udkl
It looks like they take a video first approach with their music.

~~~
jboynyc
Not exactly. "The One Moment" is already over two years old.

------
sbierwagen

      What role did Morton Salt play, and what is
      #WalkHerWalk
      Morton Salt have recently launched a campaign to
      support a group of people who are bravely making
      a positive difference in the world. They’ve
      pledged funding and assistance to incredibly
      inspiring and effective young innovators who are
      tackling difficult issues like the global water
      crisis, the plight of young female refugees,
      systemic failures in arts and music education,
      and children’s health and wellness education.
      The slogan for this campaign is #WalkHerWalk, a
      reference to the girl in their iconic logo, and
      you can learn more about the innovators and the
      many facets of the campaign at
      http://MortonSalt.com/WalkHerWalk.
    
      Morton was moved by the message of “The One
      Moment,” and felt it captured the spirit of
      what they are trying to do with #WalkHerWalk, so
      they reached out to us and asked if we were
      interested in making art with their salt – a
      video that could fly the banner for their
      initiative. We were impressed with their efforts
      to support positive change, so we proposed this
      idea, and together we collaborated to bring this
      video to life.
    

A beautiful and inspiring 4 minute video ad for Morton Salt.

~~~
grzm
Just a friendly FYI: block-quoting long-line text makes it very hard to read,
especially on mobile, due to side scrolling.

~~~
deathanatos
It's for this reason that I usually use

> _blockquoted text_

but even that is imperfect; is there some reason that HN doesn't support
actual blockquotes? has it just not been done, or is there some objection to
it?

I know that perhaps egregious formatting can be detrimental, but blockquotes
seem to be one of those formatting things that is extremely useful in
discourse…

~~~
grzm
Agreed. I've been using italics myself. I'm not sure the reason behind the
quoting limitations. Just using what I have available.

------
lukeholder
You can see that the first flipbook has a digital overlay mask for the sync of
the mouth video to the words. See his right hand fingers.

~~~
teraflop
Yeah, there's definitely a lot more manipulation than they admit to. Around
1:50-2:00, a guy is turning a crank that flips the pages of another flipbook,
but the pages keep turning at the same speed even while the speed of the crank
changes dramatically.

Also, the apparent lack of regard for personal safety irks me a little. Wear
some eye protection, dudes!

~~~
cs2818
From the behind the scenes video [0] it looks like safety was taken into
consideration (though the final edited product doesn't make this obvious).

[0] [http://okgo.net/2016/11/23/the-one-moment-
bts/](http://okgo.net/2016/11/23/the-one-moment-bts/)

~~~
wikibob
Here's the robotic camera control arm they used which you can see in the BTS
video.

[http://www.cameracontrol.com/equipment/bolt/](http://www.cameracontrol.com/equipment/bolt/)

------
jszymborski
It seems like it's only released on FB, which is a shame because even with
their "HD" option on, I feel like I'm being transported back to YouTube circa
2008. Holy crud is the quality awful on FB videos, really undermines the work
they did here.

~~~
CaptSpify
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QvW61K2s0tA](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QvW61K2s0tA)

It's unlisted on YT for some reason

------
jboynyc
Whenever I hear an OK Go song (or see one of their amazing videos), I have to
remember the appearance of Damien Kulash at the Aaron Swartz memorial at the
Cooper Union Great Hall. "Everybody's heart's breaking now..." Very moving.

------
piracyde25
Any other bands (or music videos) that does this sort of thing? I am ready to
love them!

~~~
bertiewhykovich
The Pharcyde's video for "The Drop" was filmed entirely in reverse. They
apparently worked with a linguist to work out mouth movements that would sync
to the lyrics when played backwards.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co3qMdkucM0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co3qMdkucM0)

It's a really cool effect -- except for a few bits where objects fall upwards
and the like, there's nothing too strikingly "off" about the motion in the
video, but you can tell that something's up. It doesn't form an uncanny
valley, though -- there's still an overarching "organic" feeling to the thing.

~~~
elmigranto
I was pretty impressed by «2 guys 600 pillows»:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=01TL9bUWr6I](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=01TL9bUWr6I)

~~~
mlok
It reminds me of this old french show, they once played a scene (live)
backwards. So funny and amazing :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Noy0DdjG3FI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Noy0DdjG3FI)

------
cyberferret
I didn't think they could top the 'Zero Gravity' clip, but indeed they did...
indeed they did!

------
amelius
Personally, I think this clip looks almost as boring as a screensaver. But
then again, I might not be the target audience.

------
xyzzy4
OK Go needs good videos to compensate for the music quality.

------
debt
tech makes music cool sometimes

------
mccoyspace
with integrated sponsorship. "Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom"

------
oolongCat
HN and GO(lang) has ruined me. Every-time I see "Go" my brain tries to think
Golang.

~~~
rounce
Why all the downvotes? His (dis)position is legitimate nonetheless.

~~~
catshirt
probably because there is no way anyone could read the title of this post and
think they are referring to a programming language ...

------
beefman
No video appears in latest Firefox Mac. Also, blogspam. Official link is

[https://www.facebook.com/okgo/videos/10153836041340683/](https://www.facebook.com/okgo/videos/10153836041340683/)

(which is notable for not being at YouTube...)

~~~
dang
I think the article adds enough context to the video that it's ok for it to be
here. No one who wants to watch the video will have trouble finding it.

We did replace the baity title with the article's first sentence. (That's in
accordance with the HN guideline that asks to not use original titles when
they're clickbait.)

------
qwertyuiop924
...and in related news, water continues to flow downhill.

~~~
rosstex
What planet are you on?

~~~
qwertyuiop924
...The one where OK Go consistantly puts out amazing music videos. Which one
are you on?

~~~
MBCook
So we should just ignore it?

~~~
qwertyuiop924
...No, but a comment about the consistancy is wholly deserved, imho.

